# Onkyo HT-S3300 or Samsung HT-C6900W?



## sviks (Dec 20, 2010)

I recently bought a Samsung 46" LCD TV - LN46C650L1F, and I am looking for an entry-level home theater system to go with it. Sound quality is important to me of course, but 3 other things I want are: the ability to play music from my iPod, ability to play music from my computer, and wireless rear speakers (as I won't be able to run wires neatly across my living room). So, that being said, after much online research, I have narrowed my search down to the Onkyo HT-S3300 & the Samsung HT-C6900W. 

With the Onkyo system, I'll need to add an iPod dock, a wireless rear speaker kit, and a Blu-Ray player, which brings the total cost to $600+. Also, I'm hoping that, given my TV is already "internet ready", I'll be able to use Samsung's AllShare feature to play music from my computer.

The Samsung system has everything in the box already for a price of $500, but doesn't have the reputation of Onkyo in terms to sound quality. 

I'd like to hear the opinions of others in this forum. If you had to go through a similar decision yourself and can share your two cents, nothing like it!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If the Onkyo comes with a traditional AVR (on my iPod and can't research right now), go with that. The additional cost will be worth it when the time comes to upgrade.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I second Marshall on that one. There will be a lot more flexibility with the Onkyo in the long run.


----------



## sviks (Dec 20, 2010)

eugovector said:


> If the Onkyo comes with a traditional AVR (on my iPod and can't research right now), go with that. The additional cost will be worth it when the time comes to upgrade.


I'm sorry....I'm new to the world of home theater / surround sound systems. I assume by AVR, you mean A/V Receiver? Yes, it does come with a Receiver.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

With the onkyo, the extra money will be well spent as you'll have many more upgrade options when the time comes (and it will). Rocketfish and audioengine have wireless rear speaker options that you may be interested in.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm going with the above posters suggestions mostly for the future and the flexibilty it will bring but also for the fact that i have never read a review on a samsung AVR which kind of clues me in that they are not a big player in the AVR market.

I think you'll appreciate that you spent the extra coin on the Onkyo.:T


----------



## sviks (Dec 20, 2010)

eugovector said:


> With the onkyo, the extra money will be well spent as you'll have many more upgrade options when the time comes (and it will). Rocketfish and audioengine have wireless rear speaker options that you may be interested in.


Thanks for the tip on audioengine. I didn't know about that....I thought Rocketfish was my only option.


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

I believe you will get much more for your money with the Onkyo. I have had bad experience's with Samsung htib's simply breaking. I had one years ago and went threw three of them in nine month's after having the headache of replacing it several times I finally gave up.


----------



## sviks (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, guys. I went with the Onkyo....just got it today. Will be setting it up real soon!


----------

